# Anyone have Crayfish?



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I would like to see everyone's crayfish tanks. 
Here are mine:
My marbled crayfish, Margaret, and her small tank that will soon be ungraded to a 10 gallon:



When I first got her:


My blue crayfish, June, and his 10 gallon:


Needs more décor.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

I have a dwarf orange and two blue crays. They get big so I recommend a bit of an upgrade eventually. And they seem to like stimulation.. ike plants to rip up of veggies to murder. I have mine in a 46g(or 48 can't remember) with lots of hide spaces for the pair. 
here is the girl being fed. The boy was hidiing that tme
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHGMZkvqUYU&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Here is Margaret's new 10 gallon:


June eating an algae pellet:


----------



## GinjaHaZ (Jun 29, 2013)

I have them in my yard... If that counts. lol


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

GinjaHaZ said:


> I have them in my yard... If that counts. lol


 I bet it is scary walking barefoot outside at your house. lol


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Here are my last 2 cray tanks

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9mhMuEqdj0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALvibu9P5vs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GVB7C9B3O4


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

GinjaHaZ said:


> I have them in my yard... If that counts. lol


Oh wait !! Me too! So many I couldn't tell you. They live in a creek that leads to a huge pond. Freaked my dog the heck out she saw one lol


----------

